
Lover of the Strange, Barbarianologist of the Farthest Peripheries - apollinaire
https://publicdomainreview.org/conjectures/lover-of-the-strange-sympathizer-of-the-rude-barbarianologist-of-the-farthest-peripheries/
======
kochikame
This was brilliant. You rarely read anything (in English at least) from the
Chinese view of Western civilization during the age of empire. Great writing,
very cool.

